# Angelurlaub Kroatien Karpfenangeln am See Tribalj



## Tado (9. Februar 2009)

Hier der Link vom See



#6 Hallo meine lieben wollte mal über diesen See berichten die meisten kennen diesen See noch net mal. Obwohl viele Angler in Crikvenica Urlaub machen#c  Also der See  ist ca. 6km von Crikvenica enfernt genau hinter dem Berg von Crikvenica:g.Der See hat eine Grösse von ca. 41ha:m

Der Bestand ist net von schlechten Eltern ich schätze mal 18 tonnen Karpfen|bigeyes  Der durchschnitt liegt momentan bei 7-14kg und sehr viele über 20+ aber sind sehr sehr scheu aber eine Herausforderung#6

Aber von den Zandern net zu schweigen exemplare von bis zu 13kg:vik: mein grösster dort hatte 6,5kg aber nur auf Köfi, mit Gummi keine chance und wenn doch der kriegt ne Portion Cevapcici von mir spendiert#6

Sehr guter Weissfischbestand auch vereinzelt(jetzt häufiger) mal ein Waller. Ausser Hechte aber auch sehr sehr selten kann jeder Fisch anbeissen.

Da wir Karpfenfreaks sind waren wir nur auf Carps unterwegs mit diesem Erfolg.


----------



## markus.r.t (9. April 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub Kroatien Karpfenangeln am See Tribalj*

ich und my dad sind hobby und vereins angler|supergri:g und wir wollen wissen ;+ob der see für uns geeignet ist |kopfkrat da wir aus mittelfranken kommen und fast schon jedes jahr in crikvenica im sommer urlaub machen  wäre das was für uns ;+;+#a bitte antworten


----------



## markus.r.t (9. April 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub Kroatien Karpfenangeln am See Tribalj*

ich bin ja erst 13 und my gröster und schwerster fisch war ein karpfen mit 74 cm und knapp 7 kg  des war der http://www.nordbay-angler.de/jugendartikel0309.html 
  der erste fisch des ist meiner da wo der junge mit army hose und angel cap druf ist


----------



## angel-daddy (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angelurlaub Kroatien Karpfenangeln am See Tribalj*

So, ich hole das Thema mal wieder hoch.
Ich habe im Urlaub mal dort vorbeigeschaut. Es ist ein Stausee, der von einem Angelverein bewirtschaftet wird. Direkt am Ufer ist ein kleines Häuschen, an dem immer ein Ansprechpartner ist. Zudem ist auch dort eine Plakatwand, an dem die Regeln für das dortige Angeln angeschlagen sind. Es wird dort sehr viel auf (große) Karpfen geangelt, welche auch nicht entnommen werden dürfen. Zudem sollen wohl auch Störe und Zander drin sein. Ein guter Weißfischbestand ist wohl ebenfalls vorhanden, laut Aussage des netten Herren vom Angelverein.
Zu den Kosten:
Ein Angeltag(24h) kostet derzeit 17 Euro, das Zelten usw. ist erlaubt. Der See hat rundherum ausgewiesene Angelstellen rund um den See. Ich glaube, dass es knapp 30 Stück waren.

Viele Grüße
Martin


----------

